# WhaT Happen ?



## frodo (Aug 19, 2015)

My avatar is gone from both sites.  ya'll know where it went?


----------



## havasu (Aug 19, 2015)

no idea...add it again?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 19, 2015)

My account, edit avetar, check to see if it has been turned off.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 20, 2015)

frodo said:


> My avatar is gone from both sites.  ya'll know where it went?



Sounds like you didn't send your monthly avatar fee in on time...


----------



## Admin (Aug 20, 2015)

Your profile does not show an image link or upload for an avatar.  I did a maintenance on the avatar section and it did not come back.  Can you just upload the avatar again?


----------



## frodo (Aug 20, 2015)

I uploaded the faucet,  it is a cif,  it is not dripping

how do I make it drip?


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 20, 2015)

make it into a .GIF file


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 21, 2015)

Of course it's not dripping; you're a plumber!


----------



## frodo (Aug 21, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> make it into a .GIF file





http://utahscience.oremjr.alpine.k12.ut.us/sciber02/Elem/4th/h20/images/dripping.gif



i did, it still does not act right


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 21, 2015)

Works for me. Maybe you have your packing nut to tight?


----------

